
The New Mac Pro Is Apple’s Chance to Make a PC - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/31/18646982/wwdc-2019-apple-mac-pro-new-updates
======
noir_lord
They could just release a machine with the cheese greater shape and design,
anodise it gold or something to set it apart from the old one and put modern
components inside.

With the rise of 12C/24T CPU's with decent IPC (Ryzen 3900X) for $500 and
decent cost effective Vega 56/64 or RTX2060/70 class hardware apple could
really miss the boat.

